# Went to the shelter just to look.....but fell in love.



## CatInMyHat (Jul 19, 2014)

So as you can see from the title, I went to the shelter today just to LOOK at the kitties because I have decided on getting a companion after giving my 8 year old ,Momo, to my mother. I had only adopted him last year but he bonded to my mother and vice versa, so once she moved I decided what better companion to have than each other. Finally, after a couple weeks, I decided to start looking for my own companion. Today, was just suppose to be a preliminary walk through the same shelter. Just as when I first adopted Momo , I knew I wanted an older cat as opposed to the ever so adorable and popular kitties. Looking through all them, they all pulled at my heartstrings, but none like this handsome 2 year old Egyptian Mau Mix (Pharoah, now Jayu). The moment the volunteer opened the cage that was all it took. He was not timid nor scared, he immediately purred for a petting feast. I was so surprised at how at ease he was, it was as if we had a bond in some other lifetime (to get super cheesy). I reminded myself that I was only here to look and we literally just started the tour, but something inside told me there was a reason I had to see him first. Boy was I glad I took the chance, the moment we left the room the other people took interest in him. I had prepared his room (spare bathroom) to get him acclimated, the moment I took him out of his carrier he took a brief moment to sniff and explore, then ultimately made himself comfortable into my lap. They had said he might be very shy and scared at his new surroundings but to my surprise he was begging to explore the rest of the house,which I weakly gave in. I let him out of his room and to another surprise he walked around pretty confidently and now as I write this post, he found his new spot on my bed on top of the comforters. I hope this is a great sign of a long and lovely furever relationship.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow, an unusually handsome cat. Congratulations. It's easy to see how you fell for him.


----------



## _Cass_ (Feb 10, 2015)

He's absolutely beautiful, I love the white around the eyes!


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

What a handsome guy! Looks like he is comfortable on your bed.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Congratulations on a new kitty!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, he is stunning - and is definitely very comfortable with you!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Hpe you ahve a wonderful and blessed time together.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Congratulations on your new arrival. Jayu is a handsome fella.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is beautiful! Congratulations. Great pictures.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Aww. He's very handsome and distinguished. Congratulations!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, Jayu looks very sweet! And look, he already has his own ID tag made for him!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I volunteer at a very large municipal shelter and lots of people come in "just to look". Some fall in love and then leave only to come back the next day to find the cat they adored was also adored by someone else and adopted. 

I often see "love at first sight" type of commitments and am always so happy for both the people and the cats. I'm glad you recognized that he was the one for you right away. 

We had a couple in the shelter yesterday trying to decide which cat would be right for their home. They fell in love with several cats but then while she was thinking about coming back the next day another couple started ohh-ing and ahh-ing over the one cat they were most interested in. She quietly turned her head to me and smiled and mouthed "this is the one". It was a good match (Bronx was his name) and he looked much like your Jayu.


----------



## sweetsmudge (Oct 24, 2014)

Aww, how sweet! He's beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## sasasola (Apr 5, 2013)

He's so beautiful! Congratulations! Sounds like you were meant to be together


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Congorats!!

That's happened to m 3X.... just "went to look".


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

HA!!!!! He is stunning...love his markings. 

I fell in love with gizmos picture...but marshall was at a petco...he was sooooo darned cute and shy....and when I saw his eyes....it was so over for me  he was the cutest thing! He is such a good boy!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

he's a beaut! congratulations on finding each other.

i had the same experience myself. first kittty i saw. love at first lovebite! ha ha. she also immediately explored the house. knew she belonged there and with me. had waited 2 1/2 years at the shelter for me to walk in the door!

i think you and your little boy probably DID bond in past lives!


----------

